# Portable Back Rub Ideas?



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for sources for design ideas for a portable back rub frame. I rotationally graze and want to build something from wood I can move with the cattle. This would hold a standard 10 ft. back rub.

Thanks


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not just put in fence posts like a typical rub, and then move your rub when you rotate and leave your posts til next time?


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you read through the whole thing, there are a number of different ideas at: 

http://www.noble.org/Ag/Forage/CattleRub/


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Hm- in order for the rub to be high enough for the cattle to get under, the posts would have to be quite tall, I'd think, at least 5' above ground, and since this is my first year with this pasture, I want to see where my paddocks wind up -sometimes paper, pencil and reality differ! I like the versatility of something mobile. I've already had them on 8 different paddocks in the last 20 days, and we have many more to go.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh I see. 
You're not just rotating, you're doing intensive grazing. In that case, no, you don't want to plant posts in every "pasture!" 

So what are you doing for water? 
(DH and I have looked at managed grazing since our pasture is only 40 acres, but we aren't sure we want to haul water, or worse, string that many water lines)


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you thought of useing one of the older style oiler/rubs and mount one end on wheels and hitch on the other to pull it around? I will get a pic of one I bougth to use yrs ago but never did.
Bob


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

If you set your grazing up like Agmantoo in the rotational grazing sticky you only have to put up one ,the same way they get to the water and shade from each sectioned off paddock.
Chris


----------



## TK04 (Apr 8, 2009)

We built a portable rub by making it look like an upside down T clothesline but weld a pipe between the pipes that would normally be set in the ground. Then we just tie the rub to each upright pipe. It is portable for us using our skidloader with the bale spear or bucket. We are considering extending one end of it to hang a barrel mineral feeder off so that goes with them as well. Easier than moving the tire with tub in it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have posted this before. It is homemade and on skid runners so that it can be towed from place to place.


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

agmantoo said:


> I have posted this before. It is homemade and on skid runners so that it can be towed from place to place.


agamantoo,

Neat setup. After reading the rotational sticky I would guess this is also your mineral feeder ??

Cindy


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

agmantoo said:


> I have posted this before. It is homemade and on skid runners so that it can be towed from place to place.


Hey Agmantoo,

How do the shorter calves take advantage of the rub setup you have there? 

Do the rubs come down and hook in the corners, or are the taken off and setup at 45Â° to the station and the ground via a spike or something?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Critter Keeper

Yes this is my mineral and salt feeder also. Notice that the trough is untreated timber whereas the balance of the apparatus is treated.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

CrashTestRanch

The cloth strips hang down and get the calves. If the cows have very few flys the calves are not bother too badly. As for the minerals, by the time the calves get old enough to start consuming the minerals and salt they can reach the trough.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

agmantoo said:


> CrashTestRanch
> 
> The cloth strips hang down and get the calves. If the cows have very few flys the calves are not bother too badly. As for the minerals, by the time the calves get old enough to start consuming the minerals and salt they can reach the trough.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

agmantoo said:


> Critter Keeper
> 
> Yes this is my mineral and salt feeder also. Notice that the trough is untreated timber whereas the balance of the apparatus is treated.


Thanks. I had been pondering how you fed the minerals as you rotated (must have missed that post) but I just hadn't got around to inquiring about it. We are still in the homework stages of rotational grazing so I will ad this to the "to do" list.


----------

